

Where do you sell an iOS app? - Hoozt

Where does one sell an iOS app with or without it&#x27;s relevant company included in the acquisition? I guess you could put it on ebay or something like that, but is there any other channel more specific for this?
======
gchokov
I think you can try on [http://flippa.com](http://flippa.com)

~~~
iosseefu
I heard some people like [http://apptopia.com](http://apptopia.com)

~~~
alex_g
I've used both apptopia and flippa to sell apps within the past year or so. I
sold one app on apptopia for $500, the sale came relatively quickly, maybe
within a week or so of posting it on the site. However, I stopped using
apptopia when they decided to start charging for listings, which were $50 or
so last time I checked. I would only ever use them again if I knew my app was
going to fetch a certain price and not just $500 like the one I sold did.

I also sold a bunch of apps in a group on flippa a couple of weeks ago. The
interesting thing about this was that I no longer had the source code for the
apps (so all I could offer was transferral of ownership in the app store), but
even still, what I thought would only sell for $150 or so ended up going for
$550.

I'd say both are great websites to use.

------
gregcohn
[http://iphonedevsdk.com/forum/code-for-
sale/](http://iphonedevsdk.com/forum/code-for-sale/) looks to be pretty
active, though I cannot vouch for it.

------
ig1
You're much better off reaching out to potential acquirers directly

